# snake ID VIC - Geelong area



## javier (Jun 3, 2013)

found this little guy while me and my boss where moving some old bits of tin at his house, I think it's a juvenile brown snake but not sure, would like to see what you reckon


----------



## jordo (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a little whip snake, Parasuta flagellum.


----------



## javier (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks for the reply, I think your spot on looking at the photos on google cheers


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Must agree. Just a little unusual in terms of the bar across the snout. Juvenile Browns have a dark blotch on the head, then a gap and a dark band across the nape, are not as stout and have a longer tail.

Blue


----------

